# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  MakerBot Replicator 5th Gen "Failed to print"

## jdraughon

I have a Replicator on firmware 1.1.1. It has been sitting for a about a month without being powered on. When I plug in a flash drive and select my model to print, I immediately get an error message that says "Failed to print. Please try again." I tired plugging the printer up to my laptop with USB to do a firmware update through the MakerBot app, but I am not even able to correctly detect the printer within the app. I tried on the Mac and Windows versions of the app. Any suggestions are appreciated at this point. I really don't want to call MakerBot and pay them $100 for this one issue.

----------


## MBSupport

That is some seriously ancient firmware. Wow! It is very important to stay up to date on both your software and firmware. Please make sure to update your printer whenever prompted to do so by MakerBot Desktop.

In order to update your firmware you will need to downgrade to an earlier version of Desktop. What operating system are you running your printer off of?

----------


## jdraughon

> That is some seriously ancient firmware. Wow! It is very important to stay up to date on both your software and firmware. Please make sure to update your printer whenever prompted to do so by MakerBot Desktop.
> 
> In order to update your firmware you will need to downgrade to an earlier version of Desktop. What operating system are you running your printer off of?


Haha, yeah. I have access to Windows 8 or OS X 10.10.

----------


## MBSupport

Here is the beta bundle for Desktop v3.6 OS X:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/r08xnn9gn8....0.64.dmg?dl=0

If you prefer Windows 8 please see the download link below for 8.1 64 bit and 32 bit respectively:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/18zmm9rap4...stall.exe?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2x3e7274be...stall.exe?dl=0

Once you have downloaded and installed the preferred version of Desktop please update your firmware. Following that reinstall Desktop v3.7 and double check that your firmware is fully up to date.

----------

